# Home Machine



## Saag75 (May 6, 2018)

Hello,

Any recommendation please for reasonably priced coffee machine for home use. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

You're probably better off posting this in the New members section - you might get a wider variety of replies.

A lot depends what you want (and, of course, budget). If you want a good, robust, manual first espresso machine, then the Silvia and the Gaggia Classic are common choices. They're both manual, but robust.

If you want some automation, DeLonghi do reasonable auto machines and Sage do goo auto- and semi-auto.

I started with a DeLonghi, which was OK and easy, but eventually broke down. I then got a Silvia, with which I was very happy until I let it overheat with no water. I replaced it with a Sage Barista Pro with which I'm also happy - but in some ways, I still prefer the Silvia


----------



## Saag75 (May 6, 2018)

Thank you so much. I've heard a lot about Silvia. I think this is what I'll pursue. Thanks for your help.


----------

